# flip dozer blade



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

check this out!! A buddy of mine built this and has a patent on it....I have seen him run it when we push snow together and have seen him use it for grading, it is awesome! I think I might go ahead and buy one....jay

http://www.tobinblade.embarqspace.com/


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

that is awesome, i would buy one in a second


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Jay, I figured you would already have one by now. Have they got a trip edge yet?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83336

Bring a demo up for the International Plowing Match. I would love to see it for myself.

http://www.ipm2010.com/


----------

